# Lateral transfer and retirement plan



## YDRAB90

Hello,

Looking for advice / information regarding the group 4 retirement plan. I am planning a lateral transfer from one municipal department to another (different county / retirement board ). My original hire date was in 2007. I recently learned the group 4 pension plan changed for people hired after April 2012. I am concerned the transfer from one town to another could change my retirement to a post 2012 scenario. Would I be grandfathered into the previous group 4 pension chart considering I was contributing to the fund prior to 2012? Also, there will be no break in service. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Bloodhound

YDRAB90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for advice / information regarding the group 4 retirement plan. I am planning a lateral transfer from one municipal department to another (different county / retirement board ). My original hire date was in 2007. I recently learned the group 4 pension plan changed for people hired after April 2012. I am concerned the transfer from one town to another could change my retirement to a post 2012 scenario. Would I be grandfathered into the previous group 4 pension chart considering I was contributing to the fund prior to 2012? Also, there will be no break in service. Thanks for any responses.


Your contributions will simply transfer over to the new retirement board, it has no effect on your original hire date for pension purposes. The pension reform law change in 2012 was only for those entering the system for the first time after 4/2/12.


----------



## NEPS

I think Bloodhound is right, but you may check by asking your old or new retirement system about the effect of a transfer.


----------



## USM C-2

NEPS said:


> I think Bloodhound is right, but you may check by asking your old or new retirement system about the effect of a transfer.


In a matter this important, I would not only ask both, but do so in writing, on actual paper, and get their response in writing. Then keep those letters safe. Cheap insurance.


----------



## Roy Fehler

As long as you meet the deadlines of retirement, your Group 4 pension will transfer from one state/county/city/town public safety job to another.


----------



## YDRAB90

Thanks for the responses. I did just get confirmation from the new retirement board as well that I will stay pre 2012.


----------

